# Introduction



## FRover (Feb 16, 2019)

I am new to breeding fancy mice. Trying to improve the quality of the stock I purchased by selective breeding. I am located in the North New Jersey, USA area. So if anyone knows of any shows in the tri state area, or would be interested in exchanging some mice, please contact me here. Thanks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Wishing you luck, nice to see somebody else nearby!


----------

